# Cannot boot using FreeBSD 10.1 ia64 install media



## aam4us (Jun 30, 2015)

Cannot boot using FreeBSD 10.1 ia64 install media. Downloaded iso's (Fedora & FreeBSD) using web browser and again using ftp (binary mode) for FreeBSD.

Image: FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso
Media: Both DVD+RW and DVD-R for each test run.
Target Hardware: Dell Inspiron 3847 Desktop, i5, 12GB RAM
BIOS: Aptio Setup Utility (2013) UEFI

BSDMedia1 = FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso downloaded via web browser on Win7 machine and burned to disc.

BSDMedia2 = FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso downloaded via ftp client on Win7 machine and burned to disc.

BSDMedia3 = FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso downloaded via ftp client on Fedora 22 machine and burned to disc.

First, I installed Fedora 22 on the target machine using install media downloaded with Firefox web browser and burned to disc. The the media booted (into the Live OS) and the installation went as expected.

Next, I attempted to install FreeBSD 10.1 ia64 onto the same machine, different hard drive. Disconnected power to non-target drives. Target drive detected by system. I downloaded the file (FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso) and burned it to disc as I did with Fedora. I put the media into the optical drive, closed it and restarted the machine.  Result:

No boot device available.
SATA... (device readouts)
Strike the...

I ran setup and checked the device boot order. ODD was first on the list. I swapped the FreeBSD disk with the Fedora disc and restarted. System booted (using the Fedora 22 install media). Tried both discs in a different ia64 machine. Fedora disc booted. FreeBSD disc did not.

I downloaded FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso using the ftp client on a Win7 machine, burned it to disc and attempted to boot the target machine. Same results as above. Downloaded same media using ftp client on a Fedora 22 machine and burned to disc. Repeated attempt on target machine. Same results as above. Downloaded and burned the memory stick media to a USB thumb drive. Same results.

On the hunch that FreeBSD cannot be booted by UEFI, I went into setup and disabled Secure Boot Control which enabled the legacy oprom, and I set the Boot Mode to legacy. Same results as above with all media. Changed Boot Mode back to UEFI leaving legacy oprom enabled. Same results.

Downloaded, burned and attempted to boot with FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-ia64-bootonly.iso. with legacy oprom and (switching Boot Mode back to) UEFI. Results:

No Bootable Device
Strike F1 to...

Set Boot Mode to legacy. Same results.

In years past I installed FreeBSD to Intel and AMD machines without problems. I'm baffled by these results. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks.

_Note: Past versions of FreeBSD media (7.2, 9.0 for example) were burnt using Nero Burning ROM which had a "Make Bootable" checkbox. None of my current software (on Windows or Linux) gives me that option, but since Fedora 22 that was burned with each one boots, I figured it isn't or might not be necessary. Burning software suggestions are welcome as well._


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 30, 2015)

Considering that you have an i5 and not an Itanium you need the amd64 images not ia64.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2015)

Yep, IA64 is for Intel Itanium.


----------



## aam4us (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh! Super-DUHhhhh!!! (as he turns purple with "_mommy what's a computer_" embarrassment)


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2015)

It's a common mistake.  But it makes the two people on the planet with Itanium processors feel better.


----------



## aam4us (Jun 30, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> It's a common mistake.  But it makes the two people on the planet with Itanium processors feel better.



*ROTFL!*


----------

